# Air Force Appreciation Day



## observor 69 (12 Apr 2016)

Royal Canadian Air Force

In honour of Air Force Appreciation Day on the Hill, check out our new RCAF Operations video - showcasing our personnel hard at work for Canada!

https://www.facebook.com/rcaf1924/videos/10153383076926237/


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Apr 2016)

He! Some of you guys can even swim. Who knew!  ;D

Joking aside: Well Done. In the Navy, we couldn't do all we do without you guys and gals! Appreciation fully warranted here.


----------



## fullmetalpacket (13 Apr 2016)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BinRat55 (14 Apr 2016)

:jet:

I have always wanted to use this particular emoticon!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Apr 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> :jet:
> 
> I have always wanted to use this particular emoticon!









 [


----------

